# Favorite Jig Hardware



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Please post your favorite jig hardware here.

This thread can be a great one-stop resource for those of us who already build our own jigs.

In addition, those who don't build jigs might be encouraged to do so by reading this thread and knowing where to get the hardware used in posts in the Tips, Tricks and Shop Made Jigs section of the forum.

Post your favorites along with web links to your source(s) and explanations/examples of how you use the hardware.

Please credit the OP when posting information brought to your attention by other posts on this forum. Credit where credit is due yes?


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Credit: Pirate

Here's his Thin Strip Jig 











using these:

http://www.windstormproducts.com/hurricane_track_hardware.html


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry Jeff I must have Miss read the thread. Ill edit it and remove it. 
Sorry again. Hardware used were screws. Laughing!!!!!


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Rare Earth Magnets

Credit: JSchaben

http://www.kjmagnetics.com/products.asp?cat=173#sf

I haven't used them yet but will be ordering them soon for a little idea I have for C-clamp storage project I'm planning.

I'll post my project in the Jigs section when I complete it.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Post deleted


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Bar Gauge Heads

Credit MobilePaul










http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/veritasbargaugeheads.aspx



I plan on using these to build a newer better bar gauge.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

The problem with my current bar gauge is that its usefulness can be limited by the length of the bars. size.

Using the bar gauge heads from Highland I can easily make longer/shorter bars without having to rout slots.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Not a component, but a t slot router bit, is great for a jig where you need a t slot, and don't have, or want to use a add on track. 
Then there are knobs off scrapped machines, like the big knob on my thin strip pusher, that jharris2 posted. It's from a Craftsman ras, that I turned in for the recall.


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Something I haven't seen on this site, but over on lumberjocks a lot.

Kerfmaker (photo isn't mine, but mine looks just like this, walnut and brass)










I got my hardware from Home Depot. The brass plates are just from a door kickplate. 

How to use it:
http://lumberjocks.com/mafe/blog/18170

And the commercial tool it's modeled after:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PQ6_S6lZKLI


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

*Dowel making jig for router table*

I've always been frustrated with commercially available dowel rods. They are never the right size and the material that they are made from is very limited. I made this jig a while back and posted in a tutorial thread. I now can make whatever size dowel I wish out of whatever stock I wish and the size is bang on. If I want a 3/16" dowel, I get a 3/16" dowel. The other bonus, is I make them from otherwise unusable scraps. I hope that by posting it here, some of you will make your own dowel making jig. I hope it helps.

Dowel making jig thread.


Just re read the thread. Although I think the jig will help some people, I used the parts from this kit from lee valley. The kit goes for $39.00 CDN but I got it on sale for $15. Keep your eyes open because it goes on special quite often.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Pirate said:


> Then there are knobs off scrapped machines...


Good point. I do that too.

I got a few good knobs off of a scrapped exercise bike once.

I also like these handles.











They come on the jambs of some new windows and doors at delivery.

They're very stout and make great pull/lift handles for rolling carts/wood boxes.


----------



## Lola Ranch (Mar 22, 2010)

*Chair Seat Carving Jig*

My jig is not anywhere near as pretty as the others so far on this thread but for me it is very functional.

I didn't have any plans and had not seen anything like the jig wanted so I just started putting things together until I came up with something that worked and I started using it and it has been working great. Now that I have a working prototype of the jig I could make a more refined version that would be a lot better looking and probably work better also. But, I have made about thirty or so chair seat with this jig and it's going good.

This setup allows me to carve into the solid wooden chair seat, a perimeter with a consistent depth and a nice crisp transition line from flat to where the seat hollow begins. From that point the seat carving work is done by eye and feel but it is very helpful to have the perimeter laid in for a god reference point. I also change from the chain saw wheel to a semi-flexible sanding disc on the angle grinder for the freehand work. 









What you can't see in the photos is that the angle grinder is securely bolted to the wood holder through the other handle holes and also the depth adjustment screws on the bottom of the wedge shaped hinged base.









The way it works is you clamp the seat blank on three side with an "L" shaped scrap wood fence to create a curb and you just have to push the jig against it while moving along the workpiece. The jig baseplate has a radius on it so you just have to make a 90 degree turn while still pushing against the curb. You have to make a few passes to get down to the depth in the photo. Using the jig to establish the perimeter takes about 10 minutes per seat. The free-hand work takes much longer.

I realized that most of you do not have a need for this jig but if you do and want more info, let me know.

Bret


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

A simple jig for cutting a part to make a jig:

http://www.thewoodwhisperer.com/viewer-projects/t-track-cutting-jig/


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Shop made wingnuts

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2006/03/17/sn/


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Installing threaded inserts


http://www.woodsmith.com/files/issues/144/jig-for-threaded-inserts-and-making-raised-panels.pdf


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Installing threaded inserts

http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/2009/01/01/sn/


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Cutting threaded rod

http://woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip092900sn.html


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Installing hanger bolts

http://www.doityourself.com/stry/how-to-install-hanger-bolts


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Installing a T-nut

http://www.woodnet.net/tips/general-shop-tips/installing-a-t-nut/

http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/v416-2421/cabinet_tools_and_hardware


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Making wooden knobs

http://sawdustmaking.com/WoodKnob/woodknob.htm


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Another example of an eventual use for salvaged parts.

I don't know where I picked up this little black cap but voila!

It has a new purpose as a retainer button for a CS blade on my tool cart.

Ya never know....


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot this pic:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

JW WINCO Industrial Parts


http://www.jwwinco.com/index.html


----------



## step8601 (Jun 1, 2015)

Lola Ranch said:


> My jig is not anywhere near as pretty as the others so far on this thread but for me it is very functional.
> 
> I didn't have any plans and had not seen anything like the jig wanted so I just started putting things together until I came up with something that worked and I started using it and it has been working great. Now that I have a working prototype of the jig I could make a more refined version that would be a lot better looking and probably work better also. But, I have made about thirty or so chair seat with this jig and it's going good.
> 
> ...


Hi Bret

Yes, if you could post more details about your chair seat carving jig, would be great

I'm hunting around for a good chair seat jig and yours looks pretty cool

Thanks :smile:


----------

